# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Serbët djegin flamurin e NATO-s

## illyrian rex

13.06.2011

Nacionalistët serbë- të zemëruar për shkak të mbajtjes së një konference të NATO-s në Serbi- djegën flaumrin e NATO-s dhe vunë një pano të madhe në urën e Beogradit, për të denoncuar aleancën ushtarake perëndimore. 

Reth 200 ultranacionalistë, janë mbledhur jashtë zyrës së presidenit Boris Tadiq, duke brohoritur sllogane kundër NATO-s dhe duke kënduar këngë nacionaliste serbe. Ata akuzojnë Tadiqin për tradhti. 

Tadiqi ka “lejuar okupimin e Serbisë, duke e gjuajtur vendin te këmbët e Brukselit dhe Uashingtonit”, thotë Zoran Krasiq, zyrtar i Partisë Radikale Serbe. 

Radikalët u munduan që të hyjnë në presidencë, për t’ia dorëzuar Tadiqit një letër, por u penguan nga policia. 

Dhjetëra nacionalistë janë përleshur me policinë një ditë më parë. 

Tetë nga ta janë ndaluar nga policia. 

Shumë serbë kundërshtojnë hapur NATO-n për shkak të fushatës së saj bombarduese të vitit 1999 në Kosovë, e cila i dha fund kontrollit të Serbisë mbi Kosovën.

http://gazetaexpress.com/?cid=1,13,55786

----------


## loneeagle

jane mesuar me ne kafshet. rrace e ndyr do zoti ia thyejn hundet per ket veprim.

----------


## illyrian rex

Ja edhe nje transparent, i vendosur ne nje ure te Beogradit, ku shkruan 'kurre ne NATO'.

Transparenta mban mbishkrimin Partia Demokratike e Serbise, partia e Koshtunices qe hiqej si demokrat dhe properendimor pas renies se Milloshevicit.

----------


## Illyrian_King

Sinqerisht më gëzon ky lajm (djegia e flamurit të NATO-s) sepse kështu serbët krijojnë antipati tek ndërkombëtarët dhe Brukseli e kupton se ky vend lërë se nuk është për BE, por ende ka probleme nacionaliste-shoviniste. Shumë shumë lajm i mirë, kjo e dergon Serbinë 5 hapa mbrapa, vërtetë lajm që ma ndreqi ditën.

----------


## illyrian rex

washington post

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...tSH_story.html

yahoo

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110613/...eu_serbia_nato

miami herald

http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/06/1...nato-flag.html

forbes

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/...o_8513337.html

etj etj...

----------


## goldian

edhe une te njejtin mendim ndaj me illyrian

----------


## Nete

Secilen here e me shume,po e tregojne veten ...qka ne te vertete jane.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endri_

> Sinqerisht më gëzon ky lajm (djegia e flamurit të NATO-s) sepse kështu serbët krijojnë antipati tek ndërkombëtarët dhe Brukseli e kupton se ky vend lërë se nuk është për BE, por ende ka probleme nacionaliste-shoviniste. Shumë shumë lajm i mirë, kjo e dergon Serbinë 5 hapa mbrapa, vërtetë lajm që ma ndreqi ditën.


Kush?
Ta siguroj qe prap i duan me shume se shqiptaret.
Se shikon cfare fyerje po i behet vendeve te ballkanit dhe sidomos shqiptarve me integrimin e serbise ne BE? Ai qe vret dhe pret gezon statusin e kandidatit. Ai qe ka vrare me mijera shqiptar papritmas gjithe vemendjen ta kthen tek 5 kriminele lufte serbe qe presupozojme qe jane vrare dhe i jane heq organet nga shqiptaret ,dhe si per ironi del nje anti shqiptar si DICK MARTI pa asnje fakt njollos gjithe shqiptaret pa dallim feje e krahine. Europa bu.ce e pergatit si lajm t'pare dhe e hedh ne cdo gazete dhe media,kerkon dhe hetime neperpmjet EULEXIT dhe nepermjet klanit serb ne redaksite me te medhaja te evropes akuzon Thacin per trafik droge. Nderkohe nga ana tjeter serbise i mjafton te dorezoje nje gjeneral kriminel lufte ne prag te vdekjes nga smundja kancerit dhe ja ku i permbushen te gjitha sanksionet qe evropa i kishte vene serbise. Edhe pse nuk e njeh Kosoves ,edhe pse nuk kane kerkuar falje per vrasjen e mijera shqiptarve te pafajshem ,edhe pse kane shkaktuar 4 luftra kane lluksin te jene para shqiptarve ne evrope.

----------


## kriko-38

> Kush?
> Ta siguroj qe prap i duan me shume se shqiptaret.
> Se shikon cfare fyerje po i behet vendeve te ballkanit dhe sidomos shqiptarve me integrimin e serbise ne BE? Ai qe vret dhe pret gezon statusin e kandidatit. Ai qe ka vrare me mijera shqiptar papritmas gjithe vemendjen ta kthen tek 5 kriminele lufte serbe qe presupozojme qe jane vrare dhe i jane heq organet nga shqiptaret ,dhe si per ironi del nje anti shqiptar si DICK MARTI pa asnje fakt njollos gjithe shqiptaret pa dallim feje e krahine. Europa bu.ce e pergatit si lajm t'pare dhe e hedh ne cdo gazete dhe media,kerkon dhe hetime neperpmjet EULEXIT dhe nepermjet klanit serb ne redaksite me te medhaja te evropes akuzon Thacin per trafik droge. Nderkohe nga ana tjeter serbise i mjafton te dorezoje nje gjeneral kriminel lufte ne prag te vdekjes nga smundja kancerit dhe ja ku i permbushen te gjitha sanksionet qe evropa i kishte vene serbise. Edhe pse nuk e njeh Kosoves ,edhe pse nuk kane kerkuar falje per vrasjen e mijera shqiptarve te pafajshem ,edhe pse kane shkaktuar 4 luftra kane lluksin te jene para shqiptarve ne evrope.


Endri, apsolutisht ke te drejt, se cfardo qe bejn serbet ata i dojn me shum se neve Shqipetareve,nuk e di saksisht ku qendron problemi , vetem nje gje e di sigurte se po te kishim ber njejte se cka kan ber serbet neve dot na i kishin mbyllur kufirin per gjithmon,skishim per te par evropen asnjeher.........

----------


## illyrian rex

> Kush?
> Ta siguroj qe prap i duan me shume se shqiptaret.
> Se shikon cfare fyerje po i behet vendeve te ballkanit dhe sidomos shqiptarve me integrimin e serbise ne BE? Ai qe vret dhe pret gezon statusin e kandidatit. Ai qe ka vrare me mijera shqiptar papritmas gjithe vemendjen ta kthen tek 5 kriminele lufte serbe qe presupozojme qe jane vrare dhe i jane heq organet nga shqiptaret ,dhe si per ironi del nje anti shqiptar si DICK MARTI pa asnje fakt njollos gjithe shqiptaret pa dallim feje e krahine. Europa bu.ce e pergatit si lajm t'pare dhe e hedh ne cdo gazete dhe media,kerkon dhe hetime neperpmjet EULEXIT dhe nepermjet klanit serb ne redaksite me te medhaja te evropes akuzon Thacin per trafik droge. Nderkohe nga ana tjeter serbise i mjafton te dorezoje nje gjeneral kriminel lufte ne prag te vdekjes nga smundja kancerit dhe ja ku i permbushen te gjitha sanksionet qe evropa i kishte vene serbise. Edhe pse nuk e njeh Kosoves ,edhe pse nuk kane kerkuar falje per vrasjen e mijera shqiptarve te pafajshem ,edhe pse kane shkaktuar 4 luftra kane lluksin te jene para shqiptarve ne evrope.


Sakte!

Europa eshte si hija. Kur e ndjek nuk e ze kurre, ku i kthe shpinen te vie prapa.

Perderisa politikanet tane nuk i leshojne nga goja integrimet europiane, kerrusen e i marrin n'gryk neper takime dhe kane sjellje qesharake si te nje femije qe i premtohet nje xhiro ne cirk...te tjeret merren me interesat e tyre kombetare dhe perpilojne strategji qe te perfitojne sa me shume nga programet e kesaj strukture. 

Ishalla po mbushemi mend ndonjehere.

p.s. pengese eshte edhe pro-amerikanizmi i madh qe na karakterizon. Kjo i vdes ata!

----------


## bindi

Nuk e kuptoje se çfare do i sherbente Natos nje antare si Serbia apo Greqia ,perveç qe do ta shantazhoje ate, keto dy vende konceptualishte akoma ushqehen njera me hijen e magallomanise dhe tjetra me endren per te rikthyer mretrine e car dushanit....

----------


## bindi

> Serbet dhe islamistat e Kosoves jane nje ketu. Te dy a urrejne NATOn


Mbase ke te drejte ketu ,por ndryshon fakti, islamistat ne Kosove nuk jane ndonje faktore vendim marres dhe nuk paraqesin ndonje rrezik per Naton,ndersa Serbia po,Ajo paraqet nje struktur me organizative kunder Natos duke filluar nga kisha e gjere te akademia serbe ,keshtu qe poliitka nuk mund te dale jashte atyre sfera  ,te percaktuara nga keto dy insutucione,qe ne fakt jane frymzuesit me te mdhej te nacionalizmit dhe shovinizmit serb.....

----------


## fattlumi

Fati me i madh i shqiptareve ne historine e tij ka qene se eshte bere mik i Amerikes.Une kur permendet NATO,mendja me shkon tek Amerika dhe Anglia.Kur me bie ndermend se edhe Greqia eshte antare e saj me vie te vjell.Shyqyr qe eshte nje Amerike qe vendos ashtu siq ajo e sheh te drejte te vendos.

Sa per temen,skane faj serbet.Amerika jau ka shkerrdhy Sveti Saven ne vitin 1999.Dhe kete e beri per hir te shqiptareve.

Doemos shqiptaret duhet te vejne prioritet dhe te gjejne menyra qe te lidhin aleance te shenjte me Ameriken.Eshte e domosdoshme kjo per shqiptaret.


http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...lder/asdfg.jpg *+18*
http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...nShot119-1.jpg *+18*

----------


## fattlumi

Thank you USA,thank you NATO

Zbarkimi i tupave te NATO-s ne Kosove,qershor 1999

----------


## bindi

> Sa 'Shqiptare' jane munduar te vrasin ushtare Amerikane per fe? A mundohen ti vrasin ne USA apo Kosove, njesoj eshte. Heret ose vone do dalin edhe andej.


nuk perjashtohet edhe ajo çfare thua ti,por ekstremizmi fetare ne kosove nuk egzistone,fakti qe dikush nga feja eshte muslimane nuk do te thote qe eshte ekstremist,njerzit fene e shohin me shume si nje referenc te pastrimit shpirtrore ,ndersa ekstremizmi ka referenca tjera ,qe mund te jete nga me te ndryshmet nga manipulative,perfituse ,politike,ekonomike qe ne prapavi mund te qenroje nje pale e trete,Nje gje mund te them ,se kam bindjen qe shqiptaret kane aq vetdije qe te mos bien pre e manipulimeve te tilla!Ne jemi nje komb i vogel qe kemi nevoje per kombe te mdhej te deshmur si miq te shqiptareve ashtu si Amerika....

----------


## fattlumi

Ja pse serbet urrejne Ameriken dhe ja pse shqiptaret duhet medoemos ta duan Ameriken.

Dokumentari nga BBC qe sqaron gjithcka,pse intervenoi NATO-ja(kuptojeni Amerika) ne Kosove.

Per te pasur fytyre edhe sot te dal ballhapur para te gjitha problemeve nderkombetare.Pse?Sepse i erdhi ne ndihme nje populli qe i kanosej shfarosja.

P.s. Uriel,e kuptoj se duhet ruajtur "etika" e forumit duke mos postuar foto grafike(te cilat nuk ishin),mirepo mua me kenaqet zemra kur shoh serb te vrare.Nuk e fsheh dot kete kenaqesi.

Per ata qe ende nuk e kane pasur te qarte rolin e Amerikes ne luften e Kosoves,mos i besoni askujt,besoni BBC-se.

----------


## OPARI

shume mire ja bejne ,nuk jane si puna jone qe ngelem duke ju servilur botes ,ne cdo institucion shikon vetem flamujet e NATOS,BE,USA dhe ate SHQIPETARE diku i mcefur

----------


## fattlumi

> shume mire ja bejne ,nuk jane si puna jone qe ngelem duke ju servilur botes ,ne cdo institucion shikon vetem flamujet e NATOS,BE,USA dhe ate SHQIPETARE diku i mcefur


Ata i bejne keto sepse kane Rusine prapa.Keta jane piun te tyre,jo pse jane te zotet.
Mendesia e tyre prej pseudopatrioteve ju thote se gjoja ata mbrojne interesat e Rusise ne ballkan duke kundershtuar Ameriken.

E kend kemi ne shqiptaret pas shpine?
Mos me thuaj se jemi aq te zotet sa tu bejme balle te gjithave pa ndihmen e Amerikes.Mendesi e kohes se Dulles.Izolimi ne vetvete dhe miqesia me shtete te varfera qe se rruante kush per ta.
Shqiptaret duhet ti bejne lavde edhe shume bile,sidomos Amerikes.

----------


## USA NR1

> 13.06.2011
> 
> Nacionalistët serbë- të zemëruar për shkak të mbajtjes së një konference të NATO-s në Serbi- djegën flaumrin e NATO-s dhe vunë një pano të madhe në urën e Beogradit, për të denoncuar aleancën ushtarake perëndimore. 
> 
> Reth 200 ultranacionalistë, janë mbledhur jashtë zyrës së presidenit Boris Tadiq, duke brohoritur sllogane kundër NATO-s dhe duke kënduar këngë nacionaliste serbe. Ata akuzojnë Tadiqin për tradhti. 
> 
> Tadiqi ka lejuar okupimin e Serbisë, duke e gjuajtur vendin te këmbët e Brukselit dhe Uashingtonit, thotë Zoran Krasiq, zyrtar i Partisë Radikale Serbe. 
> 
> Radikalët u munduan që të hyjnë në presidencë, për tia dorëzuar Tadiqit një letër, por u penguan nga policia. 
> ...


edhe nje minus per serbine :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> Ata i bejne keto sepse kane Rusine prapa.Keta jane piun te tyre,jo pse jane te zotet.
> Mendesia e tyre prej pseudopatrioteve ju thote se gjoja ata mbrojne interesat e Rusise ne ballkan duke kundershtuar Ameriken.
> 
> E kend kemi ne shqiptaret pas shpine?
> Mos me thuaj se jemi aq te zotet sa tu bejme balle te gjithave pa ndihmen e Amerikes.Mendesi e kohes se Dulles.Izolimi ne vetvete dhe miqesia me shtete te varfera qe se rruante kush per ta.
> Shqiptaret duhet ti bejne lavde edhe shume bile,sidomos Amerikes.


Shqiptari si puna e këtit që ngjan ose do të ngjaj si kryelartë, shef i modh, është si ajo barcaleta e autobuzit. Zihen e grihen disa duke shkuar në Smokthinë a diku ku do nderoheshin dëshmorët e luftës se kush do ulej tek dy vendet e para. E ja filluan, unë jam gjeneral thotë njëri, jo po isha unë thotë tjetri në atë kohë, jo po unë jo po ti ishe komandant, dhe dëgjohet pas disa minutash njëri:

Shofer!!!! - bërtet njëri
Nise gjërazi autobuzin vëlla se përndryshe ngelëm këtu.


Njerëz pa strukturë shoqërore, që paraqiten si të pavarur, detyrimisht do shajnë dhe atë që i ndihmon, por gjithsesi sensi ironik i popullit, në një farë mënyrë mban përbrënda tragjedinë që e ka kaptuar atë ndër shekuj_(dhe tregon se dikur ka patur strukture dhe mirënjohje - dhe kjo e dyta është dokumentuar gjëre e gjatë),_ sepse që të jesh ironik me veten tënde në fund të fundit do një nivel të lartë inteligjence dhe deri diku fisnikërie që ta pranosh që ka dicka që calon.

Nga një anë mirë bën që e kulturon, nëse do të kulturohet, se ka dhe plot shkije në forum që të thajnë shqip.

----------

